# Bike for my daughter



## hitek (Mar 13, 2006)

My 10 year old daughter wants to start riding with me. We went down to the LBS to get her fitted to a bike. My ??? is will she notice much between a WSD 43cm bike to a mens 43cm bike? The LBS has a 43cm WSD Trek pilot 1.2 but they also have a couple 43cm Trek 1000 with big discounts. I know the Pilot has better components then the 1000 but the 1000 has been marked down $200 off normal price

thanks


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

I don't ride woman specific bike but I never have so I don't notice the difference. I think if she "fits" either one then you have either option.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Don't give yourself too much brain damage "fitting" a kid that is still growing at an astonishing rate. Seriously. Stay within a budget, give yourself some room in terms of changing saddle height, bar height, stem length, so that you can get 2-3 seasons out of it (maybe). 

Good news is that kids are SUPER resilient and don't need to perfectly tweak every aspect of fit like us creaky adults.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

JayTee said:


> Don't give yourself too much brain damage "fitting" a kid that is still growing at an astonishing rate. Seriously. Stay within a budget, give yourself some room in terms of changing saddle height, bar height, stem length, so that you can get 2-3 seasons out of it (maybe).
> 
> Good news is that kids are SUPER resilient and don't need to perfectly tweak every aspect of fit like us creaky adults.


Hey! Who are you calling a creaky adult  ? Otherwise, agree with JayTee totally


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Have her ride both bikes. Go with the one she is most comfortable on.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

wayneanneli said:


> Hey! Who are you calling a creaky adult  ? Otherwise, agree with JayTee totally




Errrr, I musta been standing close to a mirror ...


----------

